# Harvey Sollberger (1938-)



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

WIK says Harvey Sollberger (born May 11, 1938 in Cedar Rapids, Iowa) is an American composer, flutist, and conductor specializing in contemporary classical music. Sollberger holds an M.A. degree from Columbia University, where his composition instructors included Jack Beeson and Otto Luening. In 1962 he co-founded (with Charles Wuorinen) The Group for Contemporary Music in New York City, which he directed for 27 years.
He is emeritus professor of music at the University of California, San Diego. He taught at Columbia University, the Manhattan School of Music, and Indiana University. From 1997 to 2005 he served as Music Director of the La Jolla Symphony and Chorus.
His music has been released on Composers Recordings, Inc.


----------

